# τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2011)

Από το slang.gr*τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω*
_Σχετιικά λήμματα (εμμέσως πλην σαφώς): Δηθενιά, Λέμε και καμια μαλακία να περνάει η ώρα_
_Θέλω να κάνω κάτι_ - _θέλω όμως _οι υπόλοιποι _να νομίζουν_ ότι και καλά δεν θέλω, ώστε να τηρηθούν τα προσχήματα. 
Ή το αντίστροφο: _δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι _– _θέλω όμως _οι υπόλοιποι_ να νομίζουν ότι _και καλά θέλω ώστε να τηρηθούν τα προσχήματα. 
Πρόκειται για χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση θέατρου, που παίζεται συχνά από απλούς θνητούς στα πλαίσια της προσπάθειας για κοινωνική αποδοχή - τα προσχήματα που λέγαμε. 
Κι έτσι πολύ όμορφα, κάνω αυτό που θέλω, ή δεν κάνω αυτό που δεν θέλω, αλλά πάντα φταίνε οι κακές συγκυρίες, οι καταστάσεις, οι άλλοι που εμπλέκονται, ο Θεός και η κακούργα κοινωνία. 
Κι όλοι ξέρουμε και κάνουμε ότι δεν ξέρουμε. Όμορφα. Έτς.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2011)

Χμμ, δεν είναι ακριβώς _willy-nilly_ επειδή εκεί σαφώς δεν θέλω ενώ εδώ θέλω και κάνω ότι δεν θέλω όταν με ζορίζουν...

Νομίζω ότι σημαίνει κάτι σαν _I don't mind even if it looks like I would mind_ και τα άλλα παραδείγματα από το σλανγκ (δηθενιά, λέμε και καμιά μαλακία...) εννοιολογικά δεν μου φαίνονται καν πολύ κοντά...


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2011)

Θα ήθελα να το δω σε κείμενο. Δες αν βολεύουν τα:
Well, if you're going to twist my arm
Come on, twist my arm


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2011)

Το κείμενο δεν λέει πολλά πράγματα. Διάλογος μεταξύ δύο γυναικών:
-Έπρεπε να φύγεις τότε. Σαν κυρία.
-Έφυγα, αλλά με έφερε πίσω.
-Τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω! Με το ζόρι σ' έφερε πίσω; Με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο;​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2011)

--As if you didn't want to! Did he force you back? Put a gun to your head?


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 24, 2011)

Γενικά έχω να προσθέσω το pull one's leg για το δουλεύω. Στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο θα έβαζα κάτι ειρωνικό όπως αυτό του δόκτορα.


----------

